# CVS Faces $2.8 Million Fine To Settle FTC Charges



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

CVS Faces $2.8 Million Fine To Settle FTC Charges Drug store CVS Pharmacy will stop making misleading claims that its ???AirShield??? dietary supplements can prevent colds, fight germs, and boost immune systems. CVS also will pay nearly $2.8 million to settle Federal Trade Commission charges. This case is similar to cases that the FTC has [...]

*Read More...*


----------

